# What should I do?



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I was 100% sure about having Rolo neutered at the end of this month. After reading that other poor ladies post where she lost her chi I now don't know what to do. Advise me people!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I was 100% sure about having Rolo neutered at the end of this month. After reading that other poor ladies post where she lost her chi I now don't know what to do. Advise me people!



The only thing I can tell you is to speak to your vet about your concerns. It was a tragedy that the pup was taken away like that, but I think more surgeries like this are sucessful than not.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

When I've mentioned having him done a couple of people have said to me was I not worried that he would die under the anaesthetic being so little and I just poo-poohed the idea. It never really occurred to me it may be a possibility. If anything happened to that little dog I would never forgive myself, I love him so much. At the same time I don't want him to get cancers when he's older which is what I was told would happen if he's not done


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I have not had Kalisee spayed due to economic reasons but for me it is also a two way street basically because I feel guilty either way, if she gets sick due to lack of spaying or if something happens in the surgery when and if she does.

I think this is a concern for all people dealing with anesthesia. Talk to your vet about it and tell him you are worried. He will be able to explain things more to you and you can decide then.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you. I think I need to have a trip to the vets next week


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I do not know anything about this method so I might get strung up here, why not read up on chemical castration ? I don't think the dog needs to have an anaesthetic for it, just a light sedation, might be worth a chat with your vet about ?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Chemical castration? I didn't even know that existed. Going to google it. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

There is pros and cons to either side. Unfortunately, something like that can happen to humans and people when going under anesthesia. I personally would have it done. I would talk to the vet and make sure Rolo is healthy and has no issues before it is done. They can do a test to check for the possibility of problems with anesthesia.

How old is Rolo? My vet will not do it on any dog that is younger than 6 months. 

I was scared to death that something would happen to Jaxx but I told myself that if I didn't get him neutered and he came down with the cancers that neutering helps prevent I would have felt horrible and blamed myself. 

As long as you trust your vet and have Rolo checked out before everything should be fine. I won't say you won't be scared because I think we all are when we have to have surgery on our small animals but you are doing what is best for him.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Now I'm confused. I've just read an article that states neutered male dogs are 4 times more likely than an intact dog to get prostrate cancer. This is the only reason I want to get him done, to prevent cancer in later life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Intentosmile, Rolo is 9 months and will be just off 10 months if I do decide to have him done during the week I was thinking of. He weighed 3lbs 11 last time I weighed him about a month ago. I REALLY don't know what to do now


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll go on a limb here and say that if your dog does not mark and you have no females you're worried about him impregnating neutering is really not THAT mandatory, the cancer risk for males is pretty low and elevated in altered dogs.

If your dog was female I'd have differing opinions.
Just go with your gut feeling & speak to your vet, don't let anyone make you feel like you're doing something wrong if you decide not to do it.

It's your dog after all!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

At the moment I don't want to do it


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I had Leo neutered at 6 months and he weighed 3.5lbs at the time. I went to my regular vet who I love (she also spayed Lola 3 years ago), and we did labs beforehand to make sure he didn't have any underlying issues. We picked him up the that same day, while he was groggy and whined a but, he acted like nothing happened the next day. We also paid extra to have laser done, which makes the incision smaller and then it heals faster (I think?). It was easy and smooth. There is a risk with any surgery and being put under, you just have to weigh the pros and cons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Honestly I've owned my dogs over the years both ways.. my current male came to me altered, so it was a choice I had nothing to do with, is he healthy? yes, is he very small? yes, but he's also never had sugar lows and he made the surgery just fine at just 2 pounds, it's like russian roulette.

If you're really not comfortable with it.. then don't do it.
You can always have it done later down the line!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

The Internet is absolutely no help at all. For every person recommending it there's one telling you not to do it. I think I might postpone it, just that the week I had in mind was so ideal as my grandson is away so would be no risk if him pulling Rolo about and I would have 3 days free to be with him. Why is nothing ever simple?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd do it. There is a 1 in thousands chance something could go wrong. But he could also god forbid get hit by a car. Things happen in life- there is risk in everything. As long as you take the proper precautions, get pre-op blood work done and go to a trustworthy vet, chances are extremely slim of anything happening to Rolo. Unless a dog has an underlying condition (which blood work will usually find) or the vet makes a mistake or there is some very rare circumstance- like if the dog is allergic to anesthesia- there is very little risk. 

Does your vet use gas anesthesia? It's safer for our little ones. And they come out of it faster. Toby had gas anesthesia and he was fine when he was neutered at 3.5 pounds. 

In the end, you have to do what you feel comfortable with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I have no idea if the vet uses gas, that's something I will have to ask. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

All operations under general anaesthetic come at a risk. It is a tiny risk, but it is there. Not just for dogs, but for any animal and people as well.
Neutering a male dog is a really simple procedure that literally takes a few minutes. Minimal anaethesia is used. It is as safe as an operation can be.
I'm with with Kitty on this one though. I don't personally agree that every male dog needs to routinely be neutered. A lot of the benefits of castrating are for the owner, not the dog. If he isn't showing overt sexual behaviour, marking, aggression, or other hormone driven behaviours, don't feel you *have* to have him neutered, unless you are sure that is what you want. 
Harley isn't neutered and is no trouble at all, even with an in-season bitch in the house. I will have him neutered at some point though, as he has a retained testicle. If both had descended normally I wouldn't bother.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My point entirely Stella, however if I had a male who was dominant and marking indoors? you can bet your buttons I'd be giving his family jewels the chop 

It truely is one of those case by case situations :lol:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Roll doesn't mark indoors and I have no females to worry about. I think for the time being I'll leave it. Thank you for all your input


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have neutered all my boys and have known many people to spay/neuter their Chi's (My Chibi was just a bit over 2 lbs when we had him neutered) and with everything there is a chance of that but it is very slim. There will be times in your Chi's life that he may have to go under as such as teeth cleaning/removal (very common in Chi's) I think the good far outweighs the bad when neutering and one of the positives is you do not have to worry about him marking. I cant think of the name and it is a little pricier but you can make sure you go to a vet that does the gas anesthesia where as soon as it is turned off he/she wakes right up. It is safer if you ask me ;-)


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I was 100% sure about having Rolo neutered at the end of this month. After reading that other poor ladies post where she lost her chi I now don't know what to do. Advise me people!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I know what you are saying, I am suppose to have Ike done in Feb or March, depending on his weight. I am having second thoughts. Believe it or not my husband didn't like what I told him. Plus Ike only has one testical that dropped and if the other doesn't come down, it will be a longer surgery as they will have to go up inside to get it.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I have decided not to do it for the time being. If I change my mind later on then I will sort it out but at the moment after reading that other ladies posts I really don't feel I can risk it. He's too precious to me. I would be a nervous wreck


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This is something I've been worrying about since before getting a dog. My friend had a kitten and she died during the spay, I could never forgive myself if one of them died from an elective surgery but at the same time there are a lot of good reasons to get it done and most go through it with no problems at all. I don't really have any advice, I just wanted you to know that in pretty much at the same place and know how you feel.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I was absolutely fine about it until I read that other post 😞


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rolo'sMummy said:


> I was absolutely fine about it until I read that other post 😞
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I haven't seen that post but I'm a bit scared to now. I think I'd have been worried anyway. I'm a born worrier! Mylo is having some aggression issues and has started marking plus I have a female so it's kind of a given for me. I thought about these issues before I chose to get a boy. One of the reasons I got a boy to start was because neutering is a more simple procedure. Mylo is a good weight though (6.7lbs) so hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Every time you put a pup under it comes with risks. You have to weigh the pros and cons. When researching make sure you are reading scientific research, not opinions or individual experiences. It can just confuse you more. Chance is neutered, but had many complications. With that said, there are far more that are neutered without any complications. I had Chance neutered because he was cryptorchid and I have 3 tiny females that I wouldn't risk becoming pregnant. What ever you decide to do needs to be a choice you are well informed on. Best of luck! xxx


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

This article pretty much spells out the associated risks and benefits with spay/neuter surgery in dogs. Weighs out the pros and cons based on various studies.

Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay/Neuter in Dogs

I already posted on the other thread my personal feelings, which is that most dogs don't NEED to be neutered or spayed. Mine aren't, and it's not any more work. I would not hesitate if I had a male with extreme behavior issues, but I have never had a problem. The risk of complications are estimated around 17-22%, and death rate is estimated here somewhere between .1% and 2% (I'm guessing there are factors that vary that number, because that seems to be a big difference to me. 1 in a 1000, or 2 out of every 100... ). You will have to weigh out the risks vs. benefits you are looking to achieve, and make your decision. Good luck lady! Either way your a good mommy for worrying about your little one.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't personally know of a vet that doesn't use gas anesthesia on surgical procedures. Best gases are Isoflurane & Sevoflurane, as recovery is much quicker with these. A lot of vets, however, will induce anesthesia intravenously (the most common induction drugs are propofol & valium or ketamine & valium). This is actually the preferred way to go as then an endotracheal tube can be placed to maintain an open airway, which is especially beneficial if the animal crashes and needs to be breathed for manually. Also, an awake animal will find the anesthesia irritating to breath in so most animals will resist a mask being placed over their face.

Whether to neuter Percy wasn't an option for me as I have a bit of an aversion to dogs with testicles.  But I was a totally nervous wreck the days following the procedure. If you don't want to get him neutered though, that is perfectly fine and entirely your decision. But do remember that being worried is very normal and is due to the fact that he is your baby and not that neutering is an overly risky procedure.


----------

